# Quintana Roo



## amarillo (Jun 7, 2010)

We are 3 mos. away of moving to Puerto Morelos, have done plenty of research on purchases/services of appliances, furniture, insurance etc.. , however we still have some difficulty in TV satellite choices. Seems as if you either have to choice american channels or spanish channels. Does any one know of a possible service that can combine spanish + english channels without having to pay an arm + leg???
Thanks!!

On a different note, we have noticed quite a raise in crime in the Quintana Roo State, is this something that we should be alarmed about, or is it basically a drug related problem??

Thanks to all !!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Petty crime always rises when the economy is in poor shape, no matter what country.


----------



## amarillo (Jun 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Petty crime always rises when the economy is in poor shape, no matter what country.


Thanks for the input


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In our area, Telecable does have several English language channels, as well as some that may be watched in either Spanish or English via the SAP system, available on most newer TVs. It also has the three US network stations via a Dish feed; these latter are not listed in their directory.
Various satellite services are available: Sky and Dish in Mexico, or Dish and Star Choice from the USA and Canada if you have the right equipment and can locate a provider. In the latter cases, you may need a US or Canadian address through which to obtain the service.


----------



## vguzm001 (Sep 29, 2010)

*New to Cancun*

Hi Amarillo,

Just wondering how things are going after your move to Puerto Morelos. I am new here as well. Any tips?





amarillo said:


> We are 3 mos. away of moving to Puerto Morelos, have done plenty of research on purchases/services of appliances, furniture, insurance etc.. , however we still have some difficulty in TV satellite choices. Seems as if you either have to choice american channels or spanish channels. Does any one know of a possible service that can combine spanish + english channels without having to pay an arm + leg???
> Thanks!!
> 
> On a different note, we have noticed quite a raise in crime in the Quintana Roo State, is this something that we should be alarmed about, or is it basically a drug related problem??
> ...


----------



## pstpier (Sep 7, 2012)

*Riviera Maya living*

I am a neighbor of yours just down the coast in Tulum. I've spent plenty of time in and around Puerto Morelos and you'll be happy to hear that I can't think of a way to not have a good time between all those cenotes, good coastal fishing, Chak Balam, etc.

Is your home in the zona urbana or some other development?

______________

Patrick St. Pierre
Los Arboles Cobá


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pstpier said:


> I am a neighbor of yours just down the coast in Tulum. I've spent plenty of time in and around Puerto Morelos and you'll be happy to hear that I can't think of a way to not have a good time between all those cenotes, good coastal fishing, Chak Balam, etc.
> 
> Is your home in the zona urbana or some other development?
> 
> ...


You may not get an answer to your post since you are responding to a message sent almost 2 years ago!


----------



## mdeeley (May 11, 2013)

im a 54 yr old canadian woman going solo to mexico. i have been in cancun for a month and secured a brand new studio in portos morolos for as long as i want 2 blocks up from the beach for only 7,000 pecos a month with the help of an aquaintance who has left mexico. question is, the owner is not providing linen, pots, pans and so i have to pick it all up somewhere and bring it to the property. how does one do that? by ADO bus and taxi? where do i shop? Cancun and haul it all to PoMo? I also dont' speak spanish which will be tricky with the transportation. Your replies will be appreciated.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

The big danger is the prevalence of trolls.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mdeeley said:


> im a 54 yr old canadian woman going solo to mexico. i have been in cancun for a month and secured a brand new studio in portos morolos for as long as i want 2 blocks up from the beach for only 7,000 pecos a month with the help of an aquaintance who has left mexico. question is, the owner is not providing linen, pots, pans and so i have to pick it all up somewhere and bring it to the property. how does one do that? by ADO bus and taxi? where do i shop? Cancun and haul it all to PoMo? I also dont' speak spanish which will be tricky with the transportation. Your replies will be appreciated.


Bus and taxi drivers are used to people hauling a lot of stuff with them. There are lots of people without cars. Also, if you purchase anything big like a table or mattress, most stores will have a connection to a trucker who will deliver it for a relatively modest fee. If it is a small store you are purchasing from you can often negotiate to get delivery included. But for pots, pans and linens, your options probably are to make a few trips and carry it on the bus or combi (a 12 or 15 passenger van). Or do it all in one trip and use a taxi.

According to Google maps, there is a Puerto Morelos. If that is the place you are talking about, it is about 20 or 25 kilometers from a Costco in Cancun.


----------

